# I need an Interview



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

I need to interview a cop for my criminal justice class. I've tried many different places and all I've gotten are jerks who think they are funny. Can anyone help me on here?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Honesty said:


> I need to interview a cop for my criminal justice class. I've tried many different places and all I've gotten are jerks who think they are funny. Can anyone help me on here?


maybe you should call them POLICE OFFICERS. The only person that can call a cop a COP is another COP. From the way you framed your request you can go fly a kite. you must be on your way to becoming a lawyer.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I would suggest the following:

1. Speak with the Chief or shift supervisor about who you are, your affiliation (school), and your intentions.

2. Prepare your questions before hand and put together a nice packet. Being prepared will show your taking your assignment seriously and not just any joe blow off the street asking dumb questions like "how many people have you shot", "is that a real gun", etc...

3. Try interviewing a Chief of Police, many love to tell war stories of when they were patrolmen. Maybe a Lieutenant or Sergeant if your report is going to be more about supervisory issues. If your getting the "_jerks who think they are funny",_ maybe you should reevaluate your approach or make sure your walking in there with the right attitude! Police have an uncanny ability to pick up on many things, attitude and truthfulness especially.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Honesty said:


> I need to interview a cop for my criminal justice class. I've tried many different places and all I've gotten are jerks who think they are funny. Can anyone help me on here?


Where do you go? If there's a campus PD, go there. I'm sure someone will help you out. I had to interview a police officer for a class 2 years ago and I just made it all up....got an A. So...theres an option for you.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

badogg88 said:


> Where do you go? If there's a campus PD, go there. I'm sure someone will help you out. I had to interview a police officer for a class 2 years ago and I just made it all up....got an A. So...theres an option for you.


Must have been a good interview :lol: . Was it for a WNEC class?


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Give the kid a break. PM me, i'll do it over the phone.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

frapmpd24 said:


> Must have been a good interview :lol: . Was it for a WNEC class?


Haha, no BSC. But my teacher said to give us the officer's name and the # for the PD and she was going to call and verify. My boyfriend was an officer at the time so I told him I was using him and he said OK


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

BlackOps said:


> Give the kid a break. PM me, i'll do it over the phone.


Hi, I like phone sex. Can I call you too?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Hi, I like phone sex. Can I call you too?


To Hell with him, you can have my phone number and call me anytime...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll help as well, all of us were in your position at one time or another.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Hi, I like phone sex. Can I call you too?


I only do in-person. PM me and I'll hook you up sweetheart. :hump:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

209 said:


> I'll help as well, all of us were in your position at one time or another.


I'm not so sure about that. How limber are you exactly? :rofl:


----------

